# Which type is more likely to dye their hair a bright colour?



## Pangelicus (Mar 26, 2015)

Unfey said:


> Oh my goodness, your character descriptions of these people are so fun to read.


I hope my friends never read these. They are by necessity somewhat one-dimensional, cartoon images. This guy isn't that much like the Fonz, but there are distinct similarities which I might only say to him as a joke!


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

My boyfriend (an ENFP) and I have a running joke about this. If we see someone with their hair dyed like that, we go "Hey look! An ENFP!" Aside from him, pretty much all of the ENFPs we know have dyed/eccentrically-styled hair. 

It's that Ne/Fi; "My hair is going to be styled in whatever way makes me happy! And that probably means something colorful/weird!"

By the way: it cracks me up that ENTJ has no votes. Everyone knows not to even _joke_ about them dying their hair that way.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Everyone but ENTJ, INTJ, ENTP(unless its for mocking an idiot), and INTP.


----------



## INFJArtist (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting poll. I've been dying my hair bright orange, red and now pink for the past several years. But I'm an INFJ. It has more to do with me being a creative type, than wanting to stand out or get attention. I could care less if it gets me attention really. I'm a very visual person, so I like everything bold...from home decor, to clothing, to hair color.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ENTJ operation management buddy has light pink hair. 
Technically not a bright color. More pastel. 
... 
*votes ENTJ anyways to be that one, unnecessary shit. Now it's in the race. _go~buddy~go_*


----------



## Pangelicus (Mar 26, 2015)

INFJArtist said:


> Interesting poll. I've been dying my hair bright orange, red and now pink for the past several years. But I'm an INFJ. It has more to do with me being a creative type, than wanting to stand out or get attention. I could care less if it gets me attention really. I'm a very visual person, so I like everything bold...from home decor, to clothing, to hair color.


The whole "attention-getting" meme bothers me. Most people who want to stand out, don't do it to get attention. That presumes some babyish, desperately immature behaviour. The real reason is - often - simply art. They do it because "fitting in" is the real abomination. The way endless battalions of office workers wear grey suits, and endless parades of factory workers wear blue jeans. Presenting yourself in a more honest and expressive way is true to yourself, and - as a natural result - has a positive effect on whoever you meet.


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

I voted ENFP, INFP, INFJ, and ISFP. I'm not sure about other INFJ's honestly, but I voted because I wouldn't mind dying it bright. Depending on my mood though


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I love having blue and purple hair.


----------



## midnight_star10 (Sep 23, 2015)

INTJ and have hot pink hair. It wasn't exactly what I wanted but I am not going to bother trying to change it again.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

From the top of my head, the bright-colored ones in my life have been;

ISFJ
ENFP
ISFP
ENFJ
ESTP

Soooooooooooooo..

.. probably not type related.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd say any kind of FP who isn't intimidated by their strict TJ parents.


----------



## lanausee (Mar 20, 2011)

I've actually considered it at some points, but don't think I could handle the attention of having bright anything. Also I would be fired. Even my wardrobe is depressingly single toned.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

For most likely having the guts to do it, ESTP. For most likely to want to do it, xSFx?


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

I think any xxFP would do this. I thought about dying mine before but I like my natural hair color too much haha


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Many types could, I know an ENFP who wants to, (60 something year old!) ESFJ who had it at times when she was younger (not permanently though), INFJ who has blue streaks, ISFP who has blue streaks. ESxP who wants it but mom doesn't let her yet.
I had velvet red ombre for a while.
Maybe ExFx the most?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

If i was female, i would certainly do it. As a male, i have more doubts about it, and i don't like to spend a lot of time at the barber. It's unlikely i will dye my hair in the upcoming years, but I don't exclude it. It's not that i don't like it, but i'm uncomfortable with drawing so much attention, i don't think it fits a guy (i hate stereotypical gender images... ). But i like dyed hair with other women. I even would prefer to have a relationship with a woman with dyed hair. But it needs to have a reason. I don't want people to dye their hair so they look better, but i want people to dye their hair if they want purple or red hair or to hide their true motivations and true self (by dying their hair - what gives them a mysterious vibe (and i love that).


----------



## DuCiel (Jul 24, 2014)

I've always strongly believed that any _S_P type is very likely to dye their hair


----------



## HerpDerpette (May 1, 2016)

Or an ENTP with a developed F? lol. Being rebellious and wanting to learn how to cut, bleach and dye; I had blues, reds, purples nicely fading into each other. But I can't really do that now because of work >.> adult-ing sucks.


----------



## makeup (Sep 28, 2015)

Probably ENFPS, in my opinion.

Honestly, I actually really want to dye my hair pastel blue but my school wouldn't approve of that so I have to wait a year until I can do that ;~;


----------

